# A5 Light Twelve forearm cracked



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

I inherited a Browning A5 Light twelve from my deceased uncle. I love shooting it, however while out pheasant hunting is SD I noticed a crack had developed in the forearm. I cant decide to have it fixed or buy a forearm for it. I have searched online for used ones and have come across a few, that have been sold, the problem I have with buying a new one is that it looses the character. Does anyone know of someone who repairs theseo in north central (mansfield) ohio or anyone that has a used one they would sell?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Good luck on getting it repaired. I have an old Remington Sportsman (modeled on the Browning A5) with a crack in the forearm. I was told the forearms on these guns are very prone to cracking at the bottom. They soak up oils over time and crack there. To repair it would likely require heating it to cause the oils to come out. Then, the refinish, if it was possible (the wood is very thin there) would still show the crack (depending on how bad it is). I ordered a forearm and stock...they were mismatched in color, and the forearm didn't fit, so I returned them (also, I couldn't remove the main screw holding the stock on). If you find someone who can repair your forearm, and make it look nice, please let me know.


----------



## JPH (Oct 27, 2011)

will do. I saw on another sight where a guy fibreglasses them from the inside I cant remember what site though. If anyone has seen this let me know.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

is there any finish left on the gun ? if so you will have to refinish the forearm after the repair. it can be fixed with Brownells Acraglas Gel, a Dremil tool with a sanding drum in it, and a piece of nylon screen. soak the end that is cracked in Lacquer thinner to get the oil out of the wood and let dry, on the inside of the forearm drum sand enough wood out so a piece of nylon screen will fit over the crack- mix up the Acraglas gel and a little dye that comes with the kit. use a Popsicle stick and apply the glue to the area you Dremiled out, spread the crack open and make sure the glue gets into the crack also. apply the piece of screen to the glue and press it down into the glue. get a water dampened rag and wipe off all the excess glue from the wood and put electrical tape around the forearm to pull the crack shut. let it set for 48 hours take the tape off and there you have it. trim off the excess screen on the inside with a exacto knife. when you put the forearm back on- tighten it down then loosen one click that should keep it from cracking again. Workdog is right you will still see the crack but it will be fixed.


----------

